# Nova comet ii



## B Rogers (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade my lathe. I turn pens, gamecalls and turkey calls. I was considering the Nova comet ii. It seems to be reasonably priced and has good reviews. Any thoughts or suggestions on this lathe? Any recommendations on other lathes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 1, 2018)

Buy the Nova and send it to me. I'll let you know how it rates after a year or so of testing!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 1, 2018)

I have read from lots of people who have that lathe and like it a lot. And have read of some who have had it, didn't care for it much, and moved on to something else. I looked at one in the store and I felt it was underwhelming compared to other lathes of similar size/capacity/options.

It was one of my 3 or 4 choices when I purchased a new lathe a year and a half ago. What I did was made a chart that had the specs of each lathe I was considering, plus the specs of the lathe I was upgrading from. (I upgraded from a Jet 1014.) Two things that I considered very highly in my decision making: power, as the 1/2HP of the 1014 just wasn't enough, and lack of changing belts, as I was sick of always changing belt positions to change speed. I had the Nova Comet II, the Rikon 70-220VSR, and the Jet 1221VS as my final three choices. And went with the Jet 1221VS, catching it at a time when Jet was running it on promotion for 10% off through the retailers. Yes, it cost more than the others, but it was more robustly built, has 1HP, and I almost never have to change belt position - I looked at the speeds I turn at most often and I would have still had to frequently change the belt position on the Nova and Rikon lathes when changing speeds due to smaller ranges of speeds offered in the different belt positions. I also found the Jet to be the lathe that more people were proportionately happy with compared to the other two - far less negative comments vs. positive comments. I have been very happy with my purchase of the Jet 1221VS and wouldn't trade it in for any other lathe of similar size. If I were to ever get rid of it, it would be because either I went for a bigger lathe or I ran it into the ground and it was beyond repair. Thus far it has met my needs quite well and I have not regretted spending the extra money to buy it over the similar Rikon or Nova lathes.

FWIW, when I looked at the Nova Comet II in person, it was sitting next to a Jet 1221VS. It looked and felt like a toy in comparison to the Jet. If you have the chance to go to a Woodcraft or a Rockler, or maybe even an Acme tools, you should be able to check out at least a couple of these lathes in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Smitty (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a Nova Comet II. It is a very nice lathe, and would work perfectly for what you state you turn. I also have a Jet 1221vs. As indicated by Sprung, the Jet is more substantial; but, so is the price tag. Money being no object, I would go for the Jet between the 2.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 1, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Buy the Nova and send it to me. I'll let you know how it rates after a year or so of testing!


Tell you what... We'll go in halves on it. I'll use it the first 5 yrs and you can take it the next 5. Fair enough?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Nov 1, 2018)

I turn on a Nova Comet II it's been a great little lathe for pens and bowls. I found it used on Craigslist for $200 and have never had any issues with it. What type of lathe are you turning on now?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm using an older Delta currently without VS. So anything will be an improvement. It's getting old moving the belt every time I need to change speed.


----------



## Rich P. (Nov 2, 2018)

I also turn pens on a Jet 1221 and have had it at least 5 years and not had any problems. 

On another note, Nova is coming out with a new REVO 12 inch lathe with the same drive motor setup as their bigger lathes. Will definitely be worth looking at. 

Rich

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Nov 2, 2018)

Another option is to change out the motor on your delta with a variable speed. Penn State sells the setup for $110-120. 
I think one of the members on the site did it about a year ago

Rich

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 2, 2018)

Rich, I borrowed a friend's Jet Mini lathe with this upgrade kit installed, but it kept acting acted wonky and eventually stopped working altogether during a craft fair. Seemed the controller, brushed DC motor & switch were all under spec'd (aka bought cheaply from China) so it was only a matter of time before something went out. There are many good review so maybe the kits are made better now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 3, 2018)

I like my nova comet 2 but wish I had spent more for a bigger more powerful lathe. It is great for small things up to pepper mill size but it really does not have the power for even small bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 3, 2018)

Any thoughts on this delta? Specs seem comparable to the Jet but about $200 less. Reviews are good for the most part.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-1...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204488330-_-203313763-_-N


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 3, 2018)

I purchase the Comet II for my daughter about 5+ years ago and no problems. It is slow (light cuts) for items over 9 inch or so but no real problem.
I have not used the Rikon and Jet but IIRC they both state/stated 6 amp for the motor. Maybe the rules of HP has changed or they have found away to achieve about 110% efficiency (most DC motors are 80-90%).
The Delta was the cats meow for a long time and the only problems I heard was a switch and customer service; maybe they have been corrected now.
The Delta was/is 8 amp capable of a full 1 HP.
All that said, I would not give up my Nova 1624 ($1050) and the 1.5 HP and 16" swing for any of them. I never change speeds on spindles and twice at the most for bowls.

I don't know about Nova but Laguna is introducing a Revo 1216 in a couple of months. I think about $900 retail; I think $820 at an upcoming Klingspors event. I haven't found a spec sheet.
https://jayscustomcreations.com/2018/10/laguna-revo-1216-15-candy-dish/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 3, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Any thoughts on this delta? Specs seem comparable to the Jet but about $200 less. Reviews are good for the most part.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-1...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204488330-_-203313763-_-N



I believe @Schroedc had that model Delta, or one very similar. He might be able to provide some good insight on that lathe from using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Any thoughts on this delta? Specs seem comparable to the Jet but about $200 less. Reviews are good for the most part.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-1...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204488330-_-203313763-_-N



I had that delta for a couple years, then went to the Jet. My biggest complaint was warranty service from Delta. they're really weird about it, you have to take to a service center or if you raise enough of a stink, they'll send you parts but void the rest of your warranty. I've been happier with the Jet, I like that it's heavier so more mass to dampen out vibration. I like the placement of the speed controls and power switch better. and the one issue I had they didn't blink at just shipping me the part instead of having to drive a 100 mile round trip to have it serviced.

The Delta wasn't a bad lathe, but then I turned a lot on it so in 3 years it got the use that it'd get in 15-20 years for a hobbyist. There are also usually a few used Delta lathes out there also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I had that delta for a couple years, then went to the Jet. My biggest complaint was warranty service from Delta. they're really weird about it, you have to take to a service center or if you raise enough of a stink, they'll send you parts but void the rest of your warranty. I've been happier with the Jet, I like that it's heavier so more mass to dampen out vibration. I like the placement of the speed controls and power switch better. and the one issue I had they didn't blink at just shipping me the part instead of having to drive a 100 mile round trip to have it serviced.
> 
> The Delta wasn't a bad lathe, but then I turned a lot on it so in 3 years it got the use that it'd get in 15-20 years for a hobbyist. There are also usually a few used Delta lathes out there also.


So you think for a hobbyist the Delta would be sufficient? I don't turn bowls, only pens and calls.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> So you think for a hobbyist the Delta would be sufficient? I don't turn bowls, only pens and calls.



That Delta is going to do the job all day long and if you haven't owned the Jet you'll never be disappointed with the Delta. My Delta was used to turn probably 7-10,000 items or more over a 5 year period. My issues were the power switch and head stock bearings but with that much use it doesn't surprise me those gave out. I didn't use mine for bowl turning either, for that I use a Oneway 2436.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 3, 2018)

For your pens and calls, you may want to consider the maximum speed of the lathes. I don't turn pens or calls so I don't know if it is a factor or not. The Nova is 4000 rpm, and the Jet is 3600. I don't know the max speed of the Delta.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 3, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> So you think for a hobbyist the Delta would be sufficient? I don't turn bowls, only pens and calls.


For pens and calls your original thought of the Nova is a good choice. I just don't think it has the power to do bigger bowls and such on a regular basis, as someone else said sharp tools and light cuts will allow you to do the ocasional large turning .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> That Delta is going to do the job all day long and if you haven't owned the Jet you'll never be disappointed with the Delta. My Delta was used to turn probably 7-10,000 items or more over a 5 year period. My issues were the power switch and head stock bearings but with that much use it doesn't surprise me those gave out. I didn't use mine for bowl turning either, for that I use a Oneway 2436.


The headstock bearings in my current delta are bad. I can't turn between centers because when I start to tighten the stock by extending the tailstock quill, the spindle shaft slips as the pressure builds. This gives me an excuse to upgrade. Any thoughts on grizzly? Never owned anything from them.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> The headstock bearings in my current delta are bad. I can't turn between centers because when I start to tighten the stock by extending the tailstock quill, the spindle shaft slips as the pressure builds. This gives me an excuse to upgrade. Any thoughts on grizzly? Never owned anything from them.



never had one of their lathes, had a couple different sanders, they were fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 4, 2018)

Any thoughts/experience with the 
*Rikon 70-220VSR*


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Any thoughts/experience with the
> *Rikon 70-220VSR*



@Bean_counter has that one I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2018)

I have one brand new in the box, never opened it yet. I chose this lathe as a companion for my larger lathe. I chose it for the variable speed and heavy bed, it also has a 1" tool post like a larger lathe, not a 5/8" It's more of a midi than a mini lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have one brand new in the box, never opened it yet


Can't hide $$!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

